
Experience of phantom limbs lets amputees control real replacements - known
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2018/12/01/experience-of-phantom-limbs-lets-amputees-control-real-replacements
======
signaturefish
The original paper is at [
[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fbioe.2018.0016...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fbioe.2018.00164/full)
].

I haven't read it yet, but it looks like interesting stuff: TMR always felt
like a stepping stone to somewhere else, and if this technique generalises,
then this might be that somewhere...

------
netcan
At some point soon. I expect to see a Boston dynamics video on HN of a real
cat with titanium spider legs.

------
gibolt
Animals/Humans/Living things are really similar to the high level concept of
computers, with countless input/output combinations which all seem to be
valid.

